# image problems with Firefox 32.0



## jrm@ (Sep 20, 2014)

After updating Firefox to 32, I've noticed many images don't load properly.  Sometimes they will show up for a moment, then disappear, other times they will be distorted with black vertical bars.  I've attached a screenshot to show what I'm talking about.  Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## protocelt (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi,

I don't have that problem currently, but I have seen a similar problem in the past when *full* hardware acceleration was enabled. If you haven't tried it already you could temporarily rename your /usr/home/$USER/.mozilla folder, restart www/firefox, and rule out a problem with the browser right away if it works with default settings.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 20, 2014)

I have not very good eyes. Had big fonts-size and zoom. I had these problems, could solve it to play with font-sizes and zooming - I thought it was a problem with this settings, but it seems it's an other problem (scaling ?). And it's only on FreeBSD. On Linux with the same firefox-version works without problems.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 20, 2014)

Earlier versions of Cairo had text rendering problems in Firefox.  This looks somewhat similar.  What version of Xorg and Cairo are being used?


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 20, 2014)

Moving ~/.mozilla out the way doesn't help. 

`uname -Krm`

```
9.3-STABLE amd64 903501
```

`pkg info -E xorg-server`

```
xorg-server-1.12.4_9,1
```

`pkg info -E cairo`

```
cairo-1.12.16_1,2
```


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 20, 2014)

In this other thread (Thread 48099), people are having trouble with the newer 1.12 version of Cairo and downgrading to the previous version 1.10 with packages.


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the tips.  I tried downgrading to cairo-1.10.2_10,2, but the problems remained.  I'll submit a bug with gecko@.

ADDED: Here's the PR.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 20, 2014)

What helped in my case (not for all, but most of the images - it effects in my browser only jpegs as far I see), I use now smaller fonts and a greater zoom.
With bigger fonts, the jpegs (but not all of them) vanished after a short time, and were only visible with a zoom of 170% or greater.


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks.  Messing with the zoom does, for me as well, seem to be a temporary workaround to see images that don't properly display.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 22, 2014)

There was a fix in the Makefile, but the problem is already there on some sides.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 25, 2014)

Seem fixed with the update to 32.0.3.


----------



## talsamon (Oct 22, 2014)

I was too hopeful.
For all who have the same problems -But now someone posted in:
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=193799.



> Un-setting the port option OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS fixes the issue for me.



And this works also for me.


----------



## protocelt (Oct 22, 2014)

Ah! That explains why I never had that particular problem. I've always kept the _OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS_ option disabled.


----------

